# Gibson 7 String Acoustic (Worst Headstock Ever Content)



## InfinityAndThree (May 16, 2013)

Was browsing Gumtree, and stumbled across this...

GIBSON CUSTOM SHOP 8 String Guitar steel strung) Baritone (GIFFIN LA) in South Yorkshire | Guitars, Guitar Amplifiers for Sale | Gumtree.com



















£6000 too ...


----------



## straymond (May 16, 2013)

that headstock looks like a lepra hand.


----------



## NickS (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Danukenator (May 16, 2013)

"This instrument was custom built for Alex Gregory"


----------



## wat (May 16, 2013)

That's like 100 times worse than what I thought it would or even could be. Is this real life? lol


----------



## Daf57 (May 16, 2013)

yeah ... I'm afraid I don't understand that headstock design. 

I only see 7 strings ... where's the 8th?


----------



## tedtan (May 16, 2013)

That is a custom shop instrument - someone actually ordered it that way.


----------



## Don Vito (May 16, 2013)

Dear god, it's worse than the reverse explorer's headstock. The rest of the guitar is beautiful though.


----------



## Vinchester (May 16, 2013)

I was going to thank the OP for posting something entertaining.. but then I realize it's more disturbing  I want to un-see this...

Technically speaking, can we make this acoustic a headless?


----------



## ferret (May 16, 2013)

Maybe I've forgotten how to count but: "Gibson Custom Shop 8 String Baritone Guitar, "

Hmmmm... Maybe there's another tuner hiding somewhere?


----------



## IbanezShreds (May 16, 2013)

I have nothing to say besides this is the ugliest fucking thing I have ever saw.


----------



## decoy205 (May 16, 2013)

I'd like to see the template for that weird ass thing. 

I think he used the turkey drawing he made with his hand from kindergarden as the concept.


----------



## Splinterhead (May 16, 2013)

It looks like someone stuck the headstock in a microwave and hoped for the best.


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 16, 2013)

That's as asthetically pleasing, as elephantiasis.


----------



## ilyti (May 16, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> "This instrument was custom built for Alex Gregory"


There's the punchline.


----------



## jephjacques (May 16, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> "This instrument was custom built for Alex Gregory"



Excuse me I think you mean MAESTRO Alex Gregory, The Sole And True Inventor Of The Seven String Guitar


----------



## LuizPauloDT (May 16, 2013)

what the hell


----------



## Black Mamba (May 16, 2013)

That headstock.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 16, 2013)

Wow, I wasn't expecting something that bad. That is really really really bad.


----------



## MikeDojcsak (May 16, 2013)

wat said:


> That's like 100 times worse than what I thought it would or even could be. Is this real life? lol



My thoughts exactly. I thought it was going to be a typical 3+3 Gibson style only elongated with a 7th peg, and that was ugly enough in my mind. That thing is fucking hideous.


----------



## mike90t09 (May 16, 2013)

I'm going to hurl.


----------



## Dropsonic (May 16, 2013)

That is the iron throne of headstocks 

Nice looking guitar!


----------



## ShiftKey (May 16, 2013)

haha yeah i saw this this afternoon non gumtree, Mr Alex douche is trying to flog his shit again, has his strat up as well for like £21k 

FENDER Alex Gregory Seven String Stratocaster 1984 in South Yorkshire | Guitars, Guitar Amplifiers for Sale | Gumtree.com


And for those who are wondering who Alex Gregory is check this thread from a few years ago, lulz are to be had

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/147811-history-seven-string-solidbodies.html


----------



## yingmin (May 16, 2013)

Let me turn this thread around.







1952 Gibson Super 400ces Tony Mottola 7 String Sunburst > Guitars : Archtop Electric & Acoustic - Rudys Music | Gbase.com


----------



## Venometal (May 16, 2013)

Good god that headstock is gross!


----------



## Mordacain (May 16, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Let me turn this thread around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7 strings *and* 24 frets on a Gibson hollow-body. Checkmate Atheists!


----------



## tmcarr (May 16, 2013)

Yup, there it is on his "inventions" page. 

INVENTIONS


----------



## Toxin (May 16, 2013)

nut got raped


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 16, 2013)

The worst part is that somebody came up with that abomination of a headstock and then someone ELSE approved of it.

God damn.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 16, 2013)

So I finally found the answer to "what could possibly be uglier than the reverse explorer headstock" question. Interesting that it was also Gibson.



tmcarr said:


> Yup, there it is on his "inventions" page.
> 
> INVENTIONS



Holy shit, that explorer-type harp guitar is also another fugly monster.


----------



## crg123 (May 16, 2013)

^ Lol wtf. Everything about this is goofy but for some reason that pickup made me laugh. Imagine hand winding that beast haha.

How do you even play this?


----------



## Don Vito (May 17, 2013)

^ I'm done. I just can't handle this shit anymore.

Actually, it looks like it would make a great shield/melee weapon in Fallout.


----------



## ShiftKey (May 17, 2013)

Dont forget this proves that he also invented the monkey grip on guitars too!!


----------



## RyanG (May 17, 2013)

Welp, while browsing Facebook looking for a way to make this guy into a meme, I managed to find an even more awful looking headstock.






EDIT: Later on down the road I saw this...


----------



## hairychris (May 17, 2013)

Fucking hell. I missed the whole Alex Gregory saga, just caught up now.

Shit's weird..!!!

EDIT: Dafuq........


----------



## ferret (May 17, 2013)

Wait wait wait....

He also invented the 5 string?


----------



## forshagesan (May 17, 2013)

Haunt my dreams forever that headstock will


----------



## Don Vito (May 17, 2013)

ferret said:


> Wait wait wait....
> 
> He also invented the 5 string?


He invented music, sex, alcohol, and the universe it self. Ask him about it next time you're at McDonald's.


----------



## decoy205 (May 17, 2013)

After some investigating in the archives I have found the original blue print.


----------



## dcoughlin1 (May 17, 2013)

InfinityAndThree said:


> Was browsing Gumtree, and stumbled across this...
> 
> GIBSON CUSTOM SHOP 8 String Guitar steel strung) Baritone (GIFFIN LA) in South Yorkshire | Guitars, Guitar Amplifiers for Sale | Gumtree.com
> 
> ...


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (May 17, 2013)

Absolutely hideous and DAT PRICE!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 17, 2013)

headstock is offensive to guitarists. Looks like Michael J Fox designed it


----------



## Origin (May 17, 2013)

What the .... is I don't even I just...it makes Dean stocks look like elegant, swan-like curves. It looks like the person operating the saws sneezed several times, then said '.... it'.

EDIT: Whoa, we have swear filters now? The ....?


----------



## leechmasterargentina (May 17, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Excuse me I think you mean MAESTRO Alex Gregory, The Sole And True Inventor Of The Seven String Guitar



EXCUSE ME, it's DOUCHEBAG MAESTRO Alex Gregory. He worked hard to deserve his first title.


----------



## Max_SMW (May 17, 2013)

So from now on i will have to check under my bed for that headstock before i can safely go to sleep...


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2013)

No seriously, what the fuck is that?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 17, 2013)

RyanG said:


> Welp, while browsing Facebook looking for a way to make this guy into a meme, I managed to find an even more awful looking headstock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are indeed pretty damn ugly, but I still think the initial post wins out on being the "ugliest." 

Is this Alex Gregory fellow someone I should know or something? I've never heard of them before, and it seems like I should have. I still can't get over the pickup in that harp guitar. 

I like harp guitars, but I'd never seen an electric. Found this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab1VLYByCTM

Not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 17, 2013)

Why, why do these things exist?


----------



## skisgaar (May 17, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Let me turn this thread around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet Tosin could play A LOT of jazz on that guitar


----------



## jahosy (May 17, 2013)

* scrambles for the UNSEEN button


----------



## st2012 (May 17, 2013)

One of the absolute worst things I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## tedtan (May 17, 2013)

jahosy said:


> * scrambles for the UNSEEN button


 
If only that really existed!


----------



## skeels (May 17, 2013)

I Will not have you all speak ill of the smashed thumb!


----------



## AmbienT (May 17, 2013)

Before I read down the thread a little more, I googled Alex Gregory and it came up with an Australian cricket player so i totally missed the joke 



crg123 said:


>



Did he sell his headstock designs to Dean by any chance?


----------



## AmbienT (May 17, 2013)

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## tommychains (May 18, 2013)

Looks like someone dropped pudding on the floor and said "there's an idea!"


----------



## leechmasterargentina (May 22, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3559756 said:


> Those are indeed pretty damn ugly, but I still think the initial post wins out on being the "ugliest."
> 
> Is this Alex Gregory fellow someone I should know or something? I've never heard of them before, and it seems like I should have. I still can't get over the pickup in that harp guitar.
> 
> ...



It'll take an hour or two for you to read, but you'll learn everything you need to know about Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/147811-history-seven-string-solidbodies.html


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 22, 2013)

That headstock makes me cringe.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 19, 2021)

D'oh, nvrmnd


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2021)

There's like three active threads with this right now.


----------

